# laptop battery as alternative to lead acid?



## mishaparem (Apr 28, 2009)

Is this doable? I have an old laptop battery that I'm not using, and it is way lighter than my lead acid in my bike....


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I can't see a laptop battery having the amperage needed to start a bike. It looks like there are some lithium battery options on the market. I would get something designed for your bike.

Tim


----------



## andymax (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely not. That battery is not designed to put out the amps required for starting. Way too much potential danger to even try....like fire. There are LiFePO4 options out there....look at Shorai.


----------

